# I've stripped for the first time!!!!



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

So scared but the female looks so thin I had to try so she can start eating again. Tried with my nail but was afraid to hurt her so I remembered reading somewhere that using a Q-tip is a little easier and tried using that. I was successful in stripping 26 baby saulosi. Mom is back in main tank and has begun to eat again. Babies still have a little of egg sack but are swimming. I guess I can let them be till egg sack is gone?


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep. Once the yolk is gone feed them the same food (crushed up) you feed the adults.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats! Stripping is stressful the first time or 2, but once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy. What are you keeping the fry in? Do they have their own tank, or are they in a breeder box?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you. I was very proud of myself. Right now they are in a breeder box until I can get the 20 gallon setup.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Put a layer of substrate in the bottom of the breeder net so the adults don't eat them through the net...I know they won't fit...don't make us describe how it happens.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice job! How many days was she holding?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats...and how exciting. And just something to think about as I don't know your tank setup(s) but sometimes it's nice to put the female somewhere else other than back in the main tank for a bit. It gives her time to recuperate and put some weight back on before the male(s) go after her again. Or you could rest her in another hang on box for a while.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Put a layer of substrate in the bottom of the breeder net so the adults don't eat them through the net...I know they won't fit...don't make us describe how it happens.


I have them in a "hard" breeder box and not the netting, do I still need to use the substrate?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Nice job! How many days was she holding?


She was holding for about 10 days.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

cichlid-gal said:


> Congrats...and how exciting. And just something to think about as I don't know your tank setup(s) but sometimes it's nice to put the female somewhere else other than back in the main tank for a bit. It gives her time to recuperate and put some weight back on before the male(s) go after her again. Or you could rest her in another hang on box for a while.


I was afraid to do that because I thought she would be harassed when put back if she was "out" of the main tank too long. I will keep an eye on her for now and make sure that she eats.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

NJmomie said:


> cichlid-gal said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats...and how exciting. And just something to think about as I don't know your tank setup(s) but sometimes it's nice to put the female somewhere else other than back in the main tank for a bit. It gives her time to recuperate and put some weight back on before the male(s) go after her again. Or you could rest her in another hang on box for a while.
> ...


That can be a problem so your concerns are valid. I find it is easier to readd the female (if she has been out of the tank for a while) when the lights are out in the evening and usually the next day there is a little chasing and such but for the most part things work themselves out. Don't know if this is how it works for others but seems to work for me. And I pull holding females at about 2 weeks so they end up being out of the tank for anywhere from 2 weeks to 3 weeks before going back.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

NJmomie said:


> I have them in a "hard" breeder box and not the netting, do I still need to use the substrate?


Yes if there are ventilation holes in the breeder box to let water in/out. It appears the adults have powerful suction.

Or maybe easier just to set up the fry tank right away.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

I let the females hold in the main tank for 21 days or so, pull her out, strip her and put her right back in the main tank. I've never had an issue. They act a little disoriented when they go back in but by the next morning they are good as new.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If this wasn't a cichlid forum, it would be a very odd title to a post...


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

eeztropheus said:


> I let the females hold in the main tank for 21 days or so, pull her out, strip her and put her right back in the main tank. I've never had an issue. They act a little disoriented when they go back in but by the next morning they are good as new.


The 10 day is a guesstimate and I think it must be more than that because the babies are free swimming. I would have left her alone except she looked thin and I was worried. She is ok now.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> If this wasn't a cichlid forum, it would be a very odd title to a post...


My husband did look at me a bit funny when I told him until he realized I was talking about my fish LOL.


----------

